# What is a whacker?



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 23, 2006)

*Whacker (noun): Any EMT, Firefighter, Rescue Worker 

who enjoys his job simply for the pleasure of...


A. Hearing their own voice on the radio 
B. Using lights and sirens on the ambulance/fire truck
C. Using lights and sirens on their personal vehicle 
D. A life time subscription to Galls because of the sheer amount of stuff ordered from them
E. Having more stuff on their work belt then Batman
F. Only showing up (whether they were dispatched or not) for the 'good calls'(car rollovers, structure fires, High angle rescues)
G. once in while having patient contact
H. Wearing anything that has their fire company on it so they can get 50% off in stores or food 
I. Wearing their Class A uniforms to parades and to public events
J. Driving around with a bumper sticker that says... "My wife said ‘if I go to the fire house one more time I'm going to leave you'...boy I'm going to miss her..."
K. Taking their lunch break and going to the fire house
J. Calling their favorite Rig or engine "my baby"
L. Sneaking out of their house at 2:30 in the morning so they can go wax their "BABY"
M. Having pictures at work of their "BABY" and keeping the pictures of their real children at home
N. Having at least one room full of Fire and EMS stuff
O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments

*


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2006)

:lol: LMAO!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 23, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments*


 

You wouldn't believe some of the hickass towns across the mid west and northern plains...

They make Mayberry look like Paradise.  Fire trucks made out of gas trucks, farm trucks with portable pumps prepiped to steel oil drums with a roll of garden hose as their front line fire apparatus...

Bread trucks were widely used as rescue trucks...

Ambulances made out of 1970's pick up trucks, with a camper like deal on the back... Made me feel sorry, almost like I should have donated my cadillac to them. It would have been an improvement!

It was literally like going back in time.

That's what I did on my way to pick up Whacker VII or VIII, can't remember which one.


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments*


 
But..... you can't be a firefighter and not go to "The Dalmation Station" at Disney World.   (For you 'whackers', I speak of the headquaters / Main station of the Reedy Creek Improvment District Fire Department.  )

Jon


----------



## mofiremedic (Mar 24, 2006)

ok only half of that stuff applies to me so am i only 1/2 whacker?????
and that quote about the old gas truck is wrong...it was an old milk truck that was redneck engineered into a tanker in my vol. district.(unfortunately that part is true!!!!!) BTW you left out "if you've ever seen a christmas light display and come up with at least 2 ideas for lights on your engine"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

No... It was a fuel truck. They spray painted over the Mobil Gasoline lettering...


----------

